# In need of the pedigree experts.



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

Well... Major's pedigree just got state side, and we had a little mix up on his lineage. Here are is father and mother. 


Father
Cim Canislog - Pedigree Search results



Mother

I can't find her, but her father is who i THOUGHT Major's father was, and who i thought Major's mother was is actually his grand mother. Here are their peds

Major's grand dad
V Cato Katargo

Major's grand mother
Cher Kozlíkov dvor - Pedigree Search results



Could use some more experienced eyes on this. I hope Im not in for an unpleasant surprise. 


Basically, mike (my trainer and importer) looked at Major's mother's ped and thought it was Major's own. Thats where the mix up was.

Regardless, he is the best dog in the world to me and has shown AMAZING potential and is expected to be a beast. Here are some of his training sessions.













When he was a wee pup


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

Ive seen some peeps in here that seem to really know their stuff on peds. Anyone want to chime in??


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't chime in on pedigree, but I love the vids and so bumping 

He's already a beast! Gorgeous pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

LoL, thanks guys/gals.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if the dam's sire and dam are the ones listed, it should be easy enough to input the dam and then your pup into the database

Mix of well known WG WL and Czech...I see some dogs in teh Czech side that I know...Gent Policie was brought to Germany and used a good bit...sire of dam is half German, half Czech...accomplished competition dog...

The Czech dogs are not my forte, I know a bit about them, but not enough to say how they will influence the outcome.

Not sure if Bessi is his dam, but her pedigree matches the cited dogs....so here is the pedigree with ? actual name, but correct pedigree on dam

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=1934774&mother=1855496

BTW - I think that the comment above is unnecessarily snarky and rude

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

wolfstraum said:


> i
> 
> BTW - I think that the comment above is unnecessarily snarky and rude
> 
> Lee


Agree and it has been removed. ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> if the dam's sire and dam are the ones listed, it should be easy enough to input the dam and then your pup into the database
> 
> Mix of well known WG WL and Czech...I see some dogs in teh Czech side that I know...Gent Policie was brought to Germany and used a good bit...sire of dam is half German, half Czech...accomplished competition dog...
> 
> ...




We need a "bow down" smiley. That sir, is impressive. I was hoping you specifically were going to chime in. Well, im glad someone who knew what they were talking about, looked into the crystal ball and show me what i couldn't see for myself. Thanks Lee..

And thanks to the Admin for cleaning up the thread for me.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Checking grandparents, I found this females that could be the mother of your pup.

ESSI kozlikov dvor
Fatima Katargo
Fanna Katargo


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

its fanna. its on majors ped.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lee is a woman, Catterman  Nice puppy


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

Really??? My apologies Mam. I fairly new here and if her name were spelled Leigh like my sisters name, i would have never made that mistake  Either way, thanks for the info, Lee.. 

I should have listed Fanna as Major's dam, but i couldnt find her on the database.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Catterman said:


> I should have listed Fanna as Major's dam, but i couldnt find her on the database.


She is on workingdog.eu Europeans use this database more than the PDB 
Fanna Katargo ? working-dog


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Catu. Ive been on both, just didnt think to look her up on workingdog.eu.


----------

